# Samyang 8mm Fisheye



## zsolex (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

If someone is hesitating to buy this lens, this is fantastic lens in price/performance view


----------



## bvukich (Apr 7, 2011)

Post some pictures!


----------



## FrankR (Apr 8, 2011)

http://exposureroom.com/members/frankr/7bec50e0db2c4550baff52995ccbbf41/


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 8, 2011)

I would like to see some high res stills. It is nice to see how wide the 8mm (12.8 on crop) is on the fisheye. I found it entertaining seeing the hand in the shot, presumably adjusting the focus.

Whenever the fisheye zoom comes, I will be anxious to see various shots people have used it to get.


----------



## zsolex (Apr 9, 2011)

Some sample from my..


----------

